# Info needed please



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Can my irregular periods stop me from being able to egg share? I haven't had one since the middle of May and don't know if this will be a problem. I'm not Pg (did several tests), bust going crazy as I know when it comes, it's going to be a nightmare   My periods were every 3 months before I had my DS and got really irregular after I had him (I've had one that lasted nearly 9 months  ) They seem to have settled back to every 3 months, but really don't want this to be a problem.

Thanks for any replies, Tina xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi

It didn't cause a problem for me.  At the Lister they put you on the pill to get you and the recipient in synch.  If afdoesn't turn up when you need her to they can give you tablets to bring on a bleed and get you started.

My periods were every 3/4 months - if I was lucky I have gone a lot longer between periods than that.

DO you have pcos? Some clinics won't let you egg share if you have.  I know the Lister do let you but you'll need to check with the clinic you was thinking of using.

Good luck
Nic x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Nic we crossed each other,

Hi Tina, I am at the Lister too, not totally sure about this, but I do know that you get put on the pill and this is to regulate your periods, did this help with you before? Its is not much of a problem for a recipient as she will be down regging to tune her in with you.

If you are considering egg share though It might be a good idea to start the ball rolling with some of the tests required esp the HIV test, reason being you have to wait 3 months and repeat the test before starting and when you just want to get on with it, it seems like a long wait.some dr surgeries will do this for you others won't so speak to yur dr.

If you want anymore info on egg share thou, pm me. I did it in june. as you can see it worked for me and for my recipient.
mitch
xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls, thanks for the replies.

Nic, thanks for the good luck wishes. I'm sending you loads of     
Mitch, congrats with the  hope you have a happy and healthy pg.

I haven't tried the pill to regulate me as I have been ttc for 7 and a half years. I do have pcos and have been in touch with bourn hall. They do accept people with pcos as long as it's not too bad. I have had my FSH (4.2) and another test done (can't remember what it was called, but it was done at the same time as the FSH. I think it began with an L  ) which levels were 4.5 and my Testosterone which was 2.9. I'm going to have to get my HIV etc redone as they were last done about 2/3 years ago. 

Thanks again girls.
Love Tina xx

Sorry girls, it was my LHS results that were 4.5


----------

